#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*RCEM Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*RCEM Nagpur Affiliation:* Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University.

*RCEM Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* MHCET , JEE MAINS.

*RCEM Nagpur Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectronics Design TechnologyInformation TechnologyComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringDepartment of Management TechnologyDepartment of Computer Application
 
*Ramdeobaba Nagpur Cut-Off 2014:* Will be updated soon

*Placements 2014:-*
*Batch*
*Civil*

*Industrial Engg.*

*Electrical*

*Electrical & Electronics*

*Electronics Product Design Tech.*

*Electronics & Comm.*

*Information Tech*

*Computer Science*

*MCA*


2007-08

53

43

65

95

17


68

42

62

15


2008-09

16

55

63

82

22

64

39

61

18


2009-10

23

45

37

73

17

64

37

65

13


2010-11

51

62

51

146

31

77

38

75

33


2011-12

66

55

53

144

15

82

61

87

17


2012-13

18

38

35

88

14

59

48

84

37


2013-14

32

37

45

134

12

121

72

70

26



 
*RCEM Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

The campus covers 20 acres (81,000 m2) on a hill in the suburbs, 5 km from the city center.The college have a holy temple of "Ramdeobaba".The college has residential housing for students with internet available. The hostels have a communal TV room, a reading room, gymnasium and sports facilities. 

*RCEM Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The Institute provides excellent hostel facility within the campus for the students who wish to avail the campus residential facility. The boys hostel is located at the rear end of the college while the girls hostel is situated near the Ramdeobaba temple. There are two hostel buildings for boys with a capacity to accommodate around 420 students. All students will be provided with double occupancy rooms. Girls hostel houses 132 students based on triple and double occupancy.
There is a provision to accommodate around 105 first year students in Boys hostel while around 15 students could be allowed to stay in girls hostel. 

Students residing in hostel premises can avail state-of- art Gymnasium facility. A dedicated line with 3MbPs speed & a dedicated server is there in hostel premises in order to cater the Web browse need of the students. Hostels are well equipped with mess, canteen, indoor / outdoor recreational facilities. There is a generator backup for the hostels in case of break in power supply. The hostel mess is fully cooperative where the students decide menus weekly. A dispensary is available in the campus, with an experienced physician Dr. A. K. Mukherjee (M.D. (Medicine), D.C.H., F.I.C.A.) to take care of all regular check up or other minor diseases. Consultation and medicines are provided free of charge. In case of emergency, doctor attends patient immediately & shift to specialize hospital under his supervision, if required. In order to take care of hospitalization or specialized treatment and medications, students are advised to avail of health insurance. The institute has tie-up with a reputed insurance company to provide medical insurance to the staff & students.

Each hostel is provided with round the clock caretakers and other essential staff. Honorable Secretary of the institute & Chairman of hostel Advisory committee monitors overall organization of hostels & provides guidelines time to time. With personal attention and supervision, a clean, healthy and cheerful atmosphere is maintained at the hostels. Prof. E. M. Gonnade and Prof. V. N. Nitnaware are boys hostel wardens while Prof.Padma Adane is the Warden of the Girls hostel.


*RCEM Nagpur Address:* 

Ramdev Tekdi Gittikhadan, Katol Road, Nagpur, MH 440013, India.





  Similar Threads: Laxminarayan Institute of Technology Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

